# 2009 Cigar Review North Eastern Spring Herf



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I figured I would post this so we all can try and get an idea about where it might be and who would be attending. 
So, go ahead and start throwing out some ideas!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully it wont be till late May or early June so I can go


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Brian the Barbairan have already discussed it... and plan on coming up. For the CI event also... right? Same event... same weekend...

And Anton gave some info for the hotel...

We'll be in the red convertable...... Oh hell... might make it BLACK and live on the evil side this year...


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Parking is a royal beee-och at the event. I was there last year and had to park in BFE about 200 yards down some back road to get a spot. Oh well, it was free. :lol:

Yee be warned... LOL.

-JT


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to coordinate it with CigarFest this year if we can. I'm not familiar at all with that area, as far as finding places to go & such. What all goes on for CigarFest...like is there something going on Friday, Saturday & Sunday or just Saturday :hmm:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

CRider said:


> Yeah, I'd like to coordinate it with CigarFest this year if we can. I'm not familiar at all with that area, as far as finding places to go & such. What all goes on for CigarFest...like is there something going on Friday, Saturday & Sunday or just Saturday :hmm:


Splitrock is a huge resort. They have a bunch of restaurants and bars within the complex and most seem to allow the smoking, at least during C-fest anyway. You are also smack dab in the middle of several Poconos resorts that have additional places to go.

They usually have a meet and greet type even on Friday night, then Saturday the doors open to C-Fest around 11 am, if anyone golfs, there could be an am golf tourney before it starts. It officially ends around 5, but you can usually hit every booth by 3 or so.

After that it is all us. It is usually pretty warm in May and I'm sure we can come up with something to do, even if it is just hanging out in the sports bar there and then going out to dinner.

I recommend looking over the site and making suggestions on what people want to do.

http://www.splitrockresort.com/index.php

For anyone that is driving, they usually have a Sunday morning pancake breakfast at their superstore which is about an hour from the resort. They also have some pretty good special offers.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Anton said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'd like to coordinate it with CigarFest this year if we can. I'm not familiar at all with that area, as far as finding places to go & such. What all goes on for CigarFest...like is there something going on Friday, Saturday & Sunday or just Saturday :hmm:
> ...


+1 ... played the golf Tourny and the breakfast...both a great time...

I'll be in Harrisburg sometime Friday and planning to be around all weekend. Glad to carpool or make airport runs for whoever needs it


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate you all.. I wanna go.. smoke one of your best for me :x


----------

